# woolee winder, class with Jacie, coils question



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So yesterday attended first class ever- and probably the 4th time ever spinning in a group. Super fun, and it was extremely helpful to not only see how things are done, but to correct my own issues, etc. (as in gripping fiber too tight) One thing I noticed were woolee winders. Do you have one? I am always stopping and adjusting yarn, and not doing a very good job of it either. Did not get to ask anyone if that was a worthwhile investment, wanted to see what you all think? 
I had never spun with roving, and pretty much always woolen, so this was a first. Doesn't feel "real", but makes a great coil! Jacie says it has to be roving for a proper coil, as length of the fibers are equal. Going to watch for a really even fleece though, comb it, and see if we can do some anyway.  Another thing she said, wondering if you have heard this, is that most spinners spin worsted. Did not get to ask why, but I am thinking that maybe because most spinners purchase mill prepared top? 
Yikes, just looked at the woolee winder page- expensive, and you need special bobbins. A luxury..... 
she also talked about the new spinning magazine coming out it is at www.plymagazine.com - really looks great!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hmmmm, Im not sure I agree with her on the "most spinners spin worsted". But I don't know most spinners. The ones I know tend to spin woolen, and from roving or rolags. Maybe she was meaning most spinners spin in the worsted fashion (inchworm)? That I might believe, but then they would be spinning a semi worsted if not using a top, I think.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Sooooo... WIHH, are you saying socks and lace are often done worsted? I could see how socks would be longer wearing with a worsted spun fiber. could also see that if someone buys top, it would be easiest to prepare in a worsted way- One thing she did say, too- singles are better worsted, woolen is strongest and most even plied. (makes sense)
Yep, talking about the coils she does in her books. The thick and thin you first make to make coils is strongest with a commercial top. (she taught) I am thinking of trying it with a long staple romney (next shearing) 
Jacey also said she probably will not be teaching as much with the magazine coming out- 
Having sheep, I find my spinning is more of a combination, leaning towards woolen- but this work shop really helped define each style, and determine which one would work best for a particular project. 
so what can't you do with a woolee winder?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

There are several spinners in my group that have the woolie winders and love them. I went with the bulky flyer plyer for my Schacht Ladybug. It has a big orifice and big sliding enclosed oval hooks. What sold me was that I could use my regular bobbins with it if needed. I can see where the WW would be really handy for production spinning. But, as it is, my hands need a break every now and then because of Arthritis. So, to have to stop every once and a while to change the slider is probably the best for me anyway.

I'm taking Jacie Boggs' class in March at the MN Weavers Convention! I. Can't. Wait~!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ADORE the WW on the Sonata! Would love to get one for the Traveller's jumbo bobbin set up that I use for plying.


----------

